# Trophy Spike Contest



## Barry Duggan (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone up for a trophy spike contest?

Entry Fee: none required, if you are in just say you are in, before 6:00 am. of Georgia bow season opener. 

Rules:
1. Critter must have a minimum of 1/16" of visible/measurable bone or longer, on one side. Measure length of one side only. Little bumps allowed, forks are not. Critters knocked down with your truck, then finished off with your bow do not count.
2. Stick type bow, no wheels, etc.
3. Proof of kill, honor system cause there ain't but one truth. A picture of you, your bow, and critter would be real nice. If you haven't figured out the ten second delay deal yet, post pic of critter with your bow laying across it.

Winner: Determined by longest measurement at end of Ga. deer season.

Winner's Prize: Winner should post mailing address so all losers can send something to him/her. Can be new or used, doesn't matter. examples would be: a shaft...straight or bent, a few feathers...new or some you removed before refletching, a tab or glove...new or well worn. DO NOT SEND USED NOCKS TO WINNER. Winner should then post a pic of all the nice stuff received from losers.



I'm in.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2012)

That, I can get my teeth into;

Cowhorn spike bay-beee!

Count me in please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

To the winner, I will send one southeastern style 2 fletch rivercane arrow, with a deer antler tine point. A genuine Ben Kirkland armadiller killer.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> To the winner, I will send one southeastern style 2 fletch rivercane arrow, with a deer antler tine point. A genuine Ben Kirkland armadiller killer.


I have always wanted to see exactly what that is.

Mighty generous of you sir.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm definitely in.  Ain't got much chance at a trophy buck, but this is doable.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm down I have a few left wing full length feathers off of a Tom I killed this spring I could part with.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2012)

Shadows count???


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 21, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Shadows count???



Only if you can measure it and take a picture of it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2012)

Ill be filming with a go pro this fall. I'll post the video of the shadow so hopefully we can get accurate measurements.


----------



## Jamboga (Aug 21, 2012)

yall know I don't post much,but I'm in on this.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 21, 2012)

Spikes entering a spike contest? We've already loss.lol miKe


----------



## Dennis (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in too. If I kill one, it'd be my first trad kill...has to be worth something, even if it's only an "atta boy."

Richard


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 21, 2012)

bbb6765 said:


> I'm in too. If I kill one, it'd be my first trad kill...has to be worth something, even if it's only an "atta boy."
> 
> Richard



First trad kill; it will be a  fine Trophy and worth a whole sack full of atta boys!

Maybe even a NGT, First Blood award.


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 21, 2012)

Iam in


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in. I don't mind shootin' a spike.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in, I like shootin' the 11 pointers.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 21, 2012)

Im glad this fella didnt show last yr. Hope he will be legal this yr...
Are you sure you want a 6" rule


----------



## gurn (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok I'm in and so is Bobby but................I kinda smell somthin fishy here.  I think Barrys got one all spoted out but.... I have always been ah mark for ah sucker bet.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 21, 2012)

if i shot traditional i'd be in on this in a heart beat i killed one last year with about a 7' and a broken 3" spike


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> DO NOT SEND USED SOCKS TO WINNER.



Why not?


----------



## NavyDave (Aug 21, 2012)

Lotta spikes down here...I'm in!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> 3. Proof of kill, honor system cause there ain't but one     truth.



I like this. "there ain't but one truth." I like this very much.

And I'll play along...


----------



## Clipper (Aug 21, 2012)

My club charges a $50.00 fine for a buck less than 8 points so I will just cheer for you guys and enjoy the show.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 21, 2012)

im in


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Are you sure you want a 6" rule


Might be better to accept any spike.  At least that way we know we should have a winner.  6" or better and we all might come up dry.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree i tend to shoot the little fellers myself


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 21, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Might be better to accept any spike.  At least that way we know we should have a winner.  6" or better and we all might come up dry.



Ms. Kathy says less than 6" ain't no trophy. However, since spirits fluctuate according to consensus, it does not matter to me. Ya'll decide, I just want us to have a good time.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 21, 2012)

How about one like this ?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in if Florida bottlenose spikers count, can't shoot em in Randolph County (QDM).


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in too........


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2012)

Dennis said:


> View attachment 684081
> How about one like this ?



dang! if somebody shoots one like this they gonna be gettin a LOT of presents!


----------



## devolve (Aug 22, 2012)

im in, havent seen many up here but i will be looking extra hard now


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll play too!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 22, 2012)

count me in!


----------



## eman1885 (Aug 22, 2012)

i'll play


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2012)

Count me in...I done got me one pegged. He is the one in the back right hand side


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2012)

Changed the minimum to 3". While we do not want a bunch of rules, we do not want to be totally unruly.


----------



## FVR (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in,  

Hadn't seen a buck in a few years


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in,  

Haven't seen a buck in the stand in a few years


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2012)

Im gonna play. I have 10 bucks on TCs already including this good one...






Of course I may have to pass him if another shows up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I hope Barry will make a list up of people in and what they are offering as a prize....


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

im in this is my fisrt yr with a long bow im pumped


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2012)

TIMBO1985 said:


> im in this is my fisrt yr with a long bow im pumped



I am pumped for you too. You have an exciting season ahead. 

Prizes: I will add 3 (three), Super Sharp 125 grain Magnus 2,
2 blade, 1 1/4" wide, Cut on Contact and make 'em bleed
Broadheads to the pile.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2012)

Is everyone ok with a 3" limit, or should we change it to visible, or should I say "measurable" bone?
Close out the "I'm in" at midnight prior to opening day of Ga. bow season?
Help me here...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to hold out for a trophy spike. mIkE


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe any responsible archer should take the time to study the headgear, making sure it hits the mark.
"Is that left tine 2 7/8", or the full 3"?  Should I take the chance
and ground check him, or let him walk until next year? Is he a
"shooter", or not?" 

I say it is your contest Barry, you are the man in charge; put it out there, they will come. 

I get all torn up guessing how many dutch oven fulls of tasty
venison I could get off the deer.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Is everyone ok with a 3" limit, or should we change it to visible, or should I say "measurable" bone?
> Close out the "I'm in" at midnight prior to opening day of Ga. bow season?
> Help me here...



I'm fine with 3" or whatever you decide. Everything is a trophy to me so it really doesn't matter. Might want to consider a total of 6" of measurable bone that way if a spike has a 4" and a 2" he will still qualify. Just a thought.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm fine with what you say BARRRRY MCDUGGGGGAN!!!!
Cause trust me, wether it has things on it's head or not, IF it accidentally stumps, crawls, or is dragged ANYWHERE near a blind that I am sitting in AND awake.....I will sling an arrow in it's direction!!!!!!!!
And I'll take pictures and be happy and proud and jump up and down!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

I`m not in this contest, I`m just gonna make an arrow for the overall winner.


----------



## gurn (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Nic thats good of ya.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 23, 2012)

Barry, I will support you in your decision and will promise not to complain...much. LOL


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 23, 2012)

So will we be going by total inches of both spikes added together, or longest on the two?


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2012)

How bout making a uni-spike bonus points. Then go by the measurments of the only spike


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!

enough already peeps!!!!!


I blame YOU BARRRRYYY!!!!! 
total chaos.....crazyyyyy!!!!

He said what he said cause he meant what he said and done said it.........


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2012)

Just bone above the hairline is good enough for me, Heck it dont even need bone i'm Shooting!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> How bout making a uni-spike bonus points. Then go by the measurments of the only spike



How about a bonus for a 3pt

Ive got a used red hat I'll donate to the prize list.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely need to decide if we will measure the longest spike, or the total length of both.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 23, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Ive got a used red hat I'll donate to the prize list.



Wouldn't that fall right in there with "Used Socks"?


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Wouldn't that fall right in there with "Used Socks"?



If the winner is lucky they will have an entire outfit when its over


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2012)

Measure longer side...one side.
Well, you can measure the shorter side, but it probably won't help your cause.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 23, 2012)

My Florida "11 pointers" count right?  I need a dadgum red hat something fiercelike.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2012)

DaddyPaul said:


> My Florida "11 pointers" count right?  I need a dadgum red hat something fiercelike.



Sure they do. How about some used socks?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure they do. How about some used socks?



Depends on what they were used for.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 23, 2012)

DaddyPaul said:


> Depends on what they were used for.





I'll play along.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 23, 2012)

Count me in. I haven't seen a spike in years but this might be the breakout year.


----------



## take em (Aug 23, 2012)

This contest might be the best QDM tool yet! lol. If everyone entered, being as one of your bucks in GA must have 4 points on one side, can you imagine how many young 4 and 6 pointers will be allowed to walk? If you shoot one then you are eliminated from the contest by default.lol. I can't believe the trophy clubs haven't thought of this.

I haven't ever shot traditional archery but hope to be learning in the next couple weeks. Not even sure if I will obtain enough skill by the end of the season to carry traditional equipment in the field but I'm in anyway!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2012)

take em said:


> This contest might be the best QDM tool yet! lol. If everyone entered, being as one of your bucks in GA must have 4 points on one side, can you imagine how many young 4 and 6 pointers will be allowed to walk? If you shoot one then you are eliminated from the contest by default.lol. I can't believe the trophy clubs haven't thought of this.
> 
> I haven't ever shot traditional archery but hope to be learning in the next couple weeks. Not even sure if I will obtain enough skill by the end of the season to carry traditional equipment in the field but I'm in anyway!



61 counties in Texas has this as their antler restriction on legal bucks. 

•A legal buck deer is defined as having a hardened antler protruding through the skin AND: â—¦At least one unbranched antler; or
â—¦An inside spread measurement between main beams of 13 inches or greater; or
â—¦Six points or more on one antler.

They want all spikes killed.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 23, 2012)

A spike will put a smile on your face. mIkE


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats cool


----------



## onemoretime (Aug 24, 2012)

am in.... bam bam you know where phils tape measure is?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> A spike will put a smile on your face. mIkE



Million dollar smile too!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Aug 25, 2012)

sounds good!  Here's one I took 16 years ago....but, I had training wheels on that bow.


----------



## Necedah (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in. This will be the first year I've been able to hunt a target rich environment and I'm pumped. It will be a B&C spike or nothing. 

Dave


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 25, 2012)

onemoretime said:


> am in.... bam bam you know where phils tape measure is?



LOL...nope. Last time I saw it you had it.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in gona have to go for this one since I can't shoot any big deer!! Might be able to win something?


----------



## dpoole (Aug 26, 2012)

add me  and hatchetdan


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 26, 2012)

me too.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got this Picture today.... three of a kind always beats a pair.


----------



## FVR (Aug 26, 2012)

Now that there is a tri-spike.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 26, 2012)

that should count right?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2012)

whossbows said:


> that should count right?



Oh yeah, non-typical spike, I'd say.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 27, 2012)

Trike...


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in !!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 28, 2012)

Please note entry/rules update in original post.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 28, 2012)

BE10, I believe your deer was the product of a runaway unicorn that had relations with a buck....!!!!!  It's a uni-spike!!! cool picture!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Winner's Prize: Winner should post mailing address so all losers can send something to him/her.



195 Old Petross Circle
Vidalia, GA  30474


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 28, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> 195 Old Petross Circle
> Vidalia, GA  30474



Cocky are we


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2012)

Count me in too.  They all eat good no matter what's on top.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 29, 2012)

Jayin J said:


> Count me in too.  They all eat good no matter what's on top.



where you beeeeeeeen?????
Ain't been on the playground in forever!
Are you really gonna hunt with a bow this fall???
How's Carmen and the muffin doing????


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2012)

Baby girl due Dec 25th.  We are all good.  And of course...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 29, 2012)

Jayin J said:


> Baby girl due Dec 25th.  We are all good.  And of course...



I am glad to see you back in here. I know what you've been up to a little and you're doing a good job.

Congratulations to you and Carmen on the baby.


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 30, 2012)

ok, i'm in

BTW -- what is the deal with not sending used knocks(not that i would do that anyways)


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 30, 2012)

ranger374 said:


> ok, i'm in
> 
> BTW -- what is the deal with not sending used knocks(not that i would do that anyways)



Barry has problems w spelling lots of times... He meant socks


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh now i understand.  Thought i had missed something


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Reverse psycology. Enter a contest to kill a spike and I garowntee I won`t see one `til march. Me likey. Me in


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 31, 2012)

I like Chris's reverse psycology!!   Count me in too.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 31, 2012)

Red Arrow said:


> I like Chris's reverse psycology!!   Count me in too.



Hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 31, 2012)

I`m in.RC


----------



## Frey (Aug 31, 2012)

*count me in! Sounds fun!*


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 31, 2012)

heck, I'll give it a go.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 31, 2012)

go ahead and post your address R.C. so we can all address the envelopes!!!


----------



## whossbows (Aug 31, 2012)

somebody is going to get a lot of stuff,im sure the postal service will be happy


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 11, 2012)

so are we gonna post the pics on this thread or is there gonna be a new thread for the spike pics??


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2012)

Figured I would make a list of who all is in...
47 souls said I'm in

Barry Duggan
Jake Allen
Chris Spikes
beaulesye10
stick-n-string
Jamboga
Timberghost
Dennis
bbb6765
ridgerunner
sawtooth
Al33
Buckbacks
Gurn & Bobby
NavyDave
Dutchman
whossbows
DaddyPaul
TnGirl
devolve
belle&bows
charlie2arrow
eman1885
bam bam
FVR
BkBigkid
Timbo1985
MuddyFoots
Knee Deep
take em
onemoretime
FireHunter174
Necedah
bronco611
Dpoole
hatchetdan
Shane Whitlock
johnweaver
JayinJ
ranger374
Chris Horseman
Red Arrow
Robert Carter
Frey
flyfisher76544
ngabowhunter


----------



## Dennis (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me out ive killed 1 small buck


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Count me out ive killed 1 small buck



But you are still in the contest....as a gift giver


----------



## Dennis (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes i am!


----------

